# Nokia E50



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

I m goin to take it in a week..
I need some feedback from someone who has used this fone properly ....
Pls post if u know of any problems wit this fone...
Pls dont suggest any other fones... i hav done a lot of R&D and i know this is good for me cos i desperately need a os9.1 and cant afford more than 10k.. 
Doubts:
Does it hav a really small font???
Is its video recording quality (qcif) extremely bad???
Do videos play properly on it or is there any lag?? or low frame rates??
Does it hav  low battery life??


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

Contact andy, He is using this phone.

QCIF means 174X144 pixel recording which is meant to be used for MMS etc. Don't expect quality with it. My K750i records video ar 127X144 pixel with 128kbps video bitrate & AMR narrowband audio, while W810i records at 256kbps video bitrate.

& for flaunting's sake , get the black model. The white one looks ugly. E50 is a productive phone, not meant to be sleek but even then black is better then White model.


----------



## gmanog (Mar 20, 2007)

yes pathiks, font is very small. but you will get used to it. (its really small font, difficult for the people in the age group of 40s and above to read).

Video recording is bad, but for the purpose of this phone is not that. You know it.

Videos meant for mobile phones plays well, but divx files in the original resolution will not play properly.

Battery Life Low? No. you are not correct. It has a good battery life. about 8 hrs of talk time.

(I am using it for the past 20 days or so)


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

@ gx yea i know that... ny idea abt the low frame rates wen playing video rumor???
btw wats the price difference btw the camera version and the non camera one...
@gmanog so divx avi files wont play good???
and is the font really toooooo small or just normally small ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

> @ gx yea i know that... ny idea abt the low frame rates wen playing video rumor???
> @gmanog so divx avi files wont play good???
> and is the font really toooooo small or just normally small ??



1) Video playback is supported at 24fps max. While recordings are captured at 15fps. 

2) You better make sure, if possible ask andy or use the phone yourself & must check out weather it supports MP4 Videos or not.
 For video playback in mobile phone, stay away from DivX, it will drain the battery like hell. Convert the video to mp4 file with 320X240 pixel resolution & 196kbps bitrate, along with 64kbps audio & 24fps. For E50 this should be enough. Actully this is the setting I use with my phone.

Do check video bitrate of 256kbps, with rest of the setting as above. it might work. Andy has a E50, where is he?

*



			btw wats the price difference btw the camera version and the non camera one...
		
Click to expand...


hmm...a very tough question. i think the difference is the camera.* 

The font is small indeed, atleast for my taste, Like I said, you better use it for 5 mins or so to check weather it is good for you or not.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

arey i asked for the price diff gx... 
and i dont care abt the battery... i jus want to play divx decently in it like i do in my qd...
and yea mp4 works wit it... but i like divx/xvid a lot more than mp4...


----------



## gmanog (Mar 20, 2007)

divx avi files will play, but it has to be ripped for the mobile, the files ripped for PC and TV will not play propery. (it will have a slag).

I didnt come across a E50 without Camera.

Font is small. for the first time users and people who got slight eye problems its tooooo small. If you use it for some time, you will get used to it. I like the clear display. I think its because of this small font and small screen, when compared to the N72 and N70.
I have installed lot of applications and tried, it works well. (one problem, some apllications take time to open, I think this problem will be there in all the mobiles)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

DivX is good for Computer or TV, but not for mobile phone.

Check one thing.  Weather is playes 320X240 pixel video in full screenmode

Nokia E50 device details

here is the list of codecs in S60

The phone has nice features. Lets see, the same features + 2 mp camera + sleek looks = N72 

Even with the same features, Nokia should make it a bit sleek


----------



## aku (Mar 20, 2007)

u can alwayz go for smartmovie.. it has its own divx codecs.. adn can play div x vids prty well


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

as far as i know, smart movie converts the video again before copying to mobile phone. Well, if you have to do conversion anyway, then better convert to mp4 which is meant to be played on phones at Low bitrate


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

dude i know all dat.... smartmovie can play divx/xvid/avi/mp4/ blah blah... jus askin if there s a problem playin video in e50... nd pls dont give fone suggestions gx... 
and i know wat formats nokia fones can play wit/without codecs... pls answer the main questn....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh...k, send andy a PM cos I have not played a video in E50 myself so far.

Normal 3gp video will playback fine.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

@gx i m addicted to xvid avi... optimised for cell fones... i dont prefer mp4... 
so ll xvid videos play @ a decent frame rate of arnd 24fps or 15 only(same as video recording)???


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, then Xvid\DivX it is for u

about fps
15fps = yes
24fps = maybe
30fps = no way, it's not N series. Frames will skip


----------



## kalpik (Mar 20, 2007)

I think video playback is just fine (in smartmovie).. It has a 220 Mhz processor, same as N70/N72.. So the phone IS powerful.. Dunno about video recording.. The font is small though.. But the screen looks great, its a very good buy so go for it!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont care if the cam isnt that good.. Just that it shd play high bitrate movies fine.. Btw kalpik r u using the mono headfones or u took new stereo ones?? And 4 how much did u get ur e50? Wit a cam or without??


----------



## kalpik (Mar 20, 2007)

Heh.. I have an N70  But my friend has an E50, therefore i know it plays videos just fine.. And dont buy nokia sterio headphones.. Instead buy the normal earphone adaptor, and use it with some good earphone (even 200-300 Rs sony ones sound great!).. My friend got it for around 10.3k a week back.. And E50 is with cam only!


----------



## gmanog (Mar 20, 2007)

pathiks, you can buy e50, its a good phone. for video play back the screen too small buddy. if you are particular about video playback pls chose someother phone with big screen.


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello to All,

I am tried Nokia 3250(wonderful, size an weight with i cannot compromise), 5300(quit good, but not a symbion OS), SE550 (battary & ringtone sound is low) and last SE750(good in all aspect even is camera very good but, i like symbion OS) nothing satisfied me execept Nokia E50 in all aspects execpt font size and speed (i am concluded that the price what i paid worth, I am unaffordable N73-master piece).

I have contacted many web sites regarding font size. I hope this problem will be resolved by nokia.


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok so you've decided on E50 finally. About video playback, i think E50 has enough processing power to play videos sufficiently smoothly. Even my qd plays avi files in smartmovie smoothly. I don't know why E50 wouldn't. So don't worry. Go for it. And i don't think the non-camera version is available in India. And oh, go for the black one. And afterwards write a review when you get it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

yea i ll go 4 the black one only... And i know its proccy is more than twice as powerful as qd(remember i hv a qd too?  ) but i hav seen many users complain abt the video playback..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2007)

The video playback can be atributed to the codecs. Remember, a normal DivX video found on computer will not play when copied to the phone even in smartmovie. U will need to convert it using smartmovie convertar for PC.

About the font issue, try using it yourself & then check.

I say, make it a standerd that all the mobile phone manufacturers must support the cleartype font face in there mobile phone such as SegoeUI & Deja vu sans


----------



## gmanog (Mar 21, 2007)

I have tried playing a divx file ripped for mobile (Dvx player and smart movie) its working fine. If the screen size is ok with you, you can get it. Over all, its a very good phone. Value for money.
I got the black one, black one is the good looking one. Silver color I didnt like. 
reminding you, the back portion of the phone is Metal, not plastic.
__________
Hi i am posting this message from my e50 mobile, sitting in court, this one is almost working like a computer.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey, i just used both E50 & Nokia 6300 today. Still finding out whether we can install applications in it or not. Even if we can, I guess they won't be comparable to Symbian OS.

Nokia E50 does have small fonts, tooo small from my point of view. It did had problem while playing 256kbps mp4 video with 24fps at 320X240. iI encoded a video from Constantine movie just for this purpose. The frames were skipping so I guess 196 kbps will run fine in it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 21, 2007)

@gx e50 is s60v3 os9.1.. So it obviously supports apps.. 6300 is s40v2 so it supports only crappy java apps.. :s


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @gx e50 is s60v3 os9.1.. So it obviously supports apps.. 6300 is s40v2 so it supports only crappy java apps.. :s


 
I meant "Still finding wether 6300 supports applications".

Since u just mentioned it does not, well...then I guess it is still a nice phone for those who don't want to install applications on there phones like me or SE users, but rather want to use the phone like a phone insted of a Computer. Not everyone wants a phone to watch PDF or .doc files.

With a 2 MP camera, i would compare this phone as Nokia's answer to K550i, now if only I knew the price of K550i . They could have easily made a killer phone if they combine 6300 body & design with Nokia E50 OS & Software inside. A near perfect combination. Here is a comparision of 6300 & K550i


----------



## Pathik (Mar 21, 2007)

k550i is 10.6k wit bill... Arnd same as 6300.. But if i were to take a java based fone then i wd rather take a SE than a s40... And 6233 is neday better than 6300.,


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> *k550i is 10.6k wit bill*... Arnd same as 6300.. But if i were to take a java based fone then i wd rather take a SE than a s40... And 6233 is neday better than 6300.,


 
 I hate so rapid growth in technology. i bought my K750i for same price in septembar 2006. Oh well....all I miss is EDGE which is not even available with BSNL .

6233, hmm....nah it's not stylish & a looker. Whats with the low memory/RAM in Nokia phones anyway, atleast E50 has inbuilt 70 MB Memory (RAM).

Did u PMed andy?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2007)

yup i had pmed mail2and but he didnt reply.. Btw  e50 has 70mb fone memory not ram.. Its ram is only abt 15-16 mb wich is good enough 4 multi tasking..  btw i checked out w830i tdy.. The build quality is ultra stylish.. But the price is 16.x k.. Rather take a n73..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2007)

N73 ME costs more then 20k if i m right?

& Symbian Mobile phones use the phones inbuilt memory as RAM, actully all phones do. This is why I mentioned them as same.


----------



## gmanog (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I need not post any of my experiences with my e50, here in this thread.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2007)

why @gmanog.. Pls share ur experiences wit us... @gx thats not the case.. Qd has phone memory 4mb and ram 17mb(free max 12mb).. So it actually differs in reality
__________
@gmanog how do the videos play in landscape mode.. That shd play properly i think.. Cos the screen is long enuf.. @gx n73me is 21k..


----------



## gmanog (Mar 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @gmanog how do the videos play in landscape mode.. That shd play properly i think.. Cos the screen is long enuf.. @gx n73me is 21k..


I didnt get any response for my post in your thread earlier, I downloaded a movie ripped for mobile and tried palying it in e50 (I did it only to give you the first hand information) But you didnt even care to respond for it buddy. Thats why I said I wont post here. 

If you play the movie in fullscreen mode, it will automatically lanscape mode, thats a bit ok in respect of screen size. I am used to ipod video screen, so e50 screen looks small to me for video. If you are used ot big screens, you may not like the video in it. But it can play videos well.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2007)

thx.. So i m goin 4 it nw.. Thx all of u..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

ny last pieces of advice??


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't buy a separate stereo headset (E50 comes with single-ear headset). Instead buy the AD-15 adaptor and connect your own headphones. Also remember it doesn't come with any memory card, so you'll have to buy that too. Dunno whether it comes with a data cable or not so you may have to buy that too (will come in handy while upgrading firmware).
Btw where will you be buying from? Alfa???


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

ye it does come wit a data cable... and a duplicate micro sd 1 gb comes for just 600rs... so no probs...
n yea alfa... and abt that headset thing i wont buy a new one... cos m not that much into music...
but if i do take it than i ll take the AD15 definitely... wat ll be its cost??? and wat headfones do i take... i need new ones...


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 24, 2007)

If you're not into music then i'll suggest you get the standard Nokia stereo headset. A AD-15 adaptor and good headphone (like Creative EP-630) combo will burn a hole the size of moon in your pocket. Better yet persuade the dealer to give the stereo headset to you for free. Exchange the mono headset with it if needed. Original Nokia stereo headset comes for around 400 rupees.
Btw why not go for 2gb? It'll work fine with E50 and will be better value than 1gb.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

2gb micro sd wasnt available in alfa wen i checked.. If they get it ..it shd be arnd 1.1k ., i ll take it if they hav it..


----------



## gmanog (Mar 24, 2007)

Final Piece of advice: Just Buy it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

lol.. Yea


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello all guys n gals(hopefully )... 
got it..


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2007)

thxu... and i m loving it... my gprs speed is rockin... (due to edge)..


----------



## gmanog (Mar 26, 2007)

congrats. 
who is your mobile operator? What is your GPRS charges?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2007)

Pathiks, post a review of the phone.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah.. GPRS speeds are great with EDGE, but the bill also rocks


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2007)

bill is d same.. Mo yaar.. Btw opera 8.65 hogs so much ram na.. N yea i ll write a review soon


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 27, 2007)

Why are you using Opera? Use the built-in Symbian browser. Also what accessories you bought with the phone?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 27, 2007)

i m using opera for downloads... the inbuilt browser doesnt support resume... 
well now i m using dvget too..
btw i got a
1.Mobile Charger
2.Converter to charge from normal nokia charger..
3.Ca 53 data cable
4.Mono earphones (1 ear only  )
5.Crap CD
6.Crappier Manual 

btw webkit on os9.1 rocks... but needs some improvement too...


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I asked which accessories you 'bought' and not the ones you got for free! I mean memory card and headset and all.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 27, 2007)

i didnt take anything as of now... 
ll take a 1gb micro sd tomo rs.550
and maybe nokia hs-23 stereo headset rs.300


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, how is the font size in use? & do confirm that 320X240 mp4 videos play full screen. If you want I can provide optimal settings for mp4 conversion here.

Also provide a list of

1) The browser you are using & how it works

2) The client for Yahoo & Windows Live messenger & Google talk. Wether it is JAVA based or Symbian native

3) How do u check mails in phone? What is the phones inbuilt application or weather via Webmail through opera\webkit


----------



## Pathik (Mar 27, 2007)

the font size is not that small... its okay to use...
and yea i m stuck up wit the app signing n stuff... ll move on to multimedia tomo.. 
and this fone is highly recommended by me..


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 27, 2007)

gx the mail client in Symbian is part of the messaging app and not a java app as in S40 phones. You can send, receive, forward, reply and can add attachments of supported files in it. The client is the same in all S60 phones, whether new or old. Its not very efficient as i've found. That why many people use LCG's ProfiMail.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 27, 2007)

k lets start..
I m using webkit nd opera nd opera mini 4 browsing
default mail client(its good 2) nd profimail 4 mail..
4 im i am using implus-symbian 4 gmail,msn,yahoo.. Also mig33,fring,live msgr r there in java.
The video quality is good enuf.. I played 240x320 videos in xvid avi.. They turned out good enuf.. I can post the conversion settings if some1 wants..
The sound quality is also above average
Ps. It rocks..


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 28, 2007)

Upload some pics from the cam. Use highest resolution and quality. And if possible a video clip.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 28, 2007)

Cam is 1.3mp lets see the exposure settings etc

Well, application installation is the only thing which lacks in SE, Why can't SE relese a Smartphone for the masses in 14k, just take K550i & smart phone capabilities to it.


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ gx E50 has a basic camera and lacks any exposure settings (like most Nokia phones). Only resolution and quality settings are there.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

yea.. no exposure settings... and i ll post the images n videos at different settings by evening... btw its cam is good compared to a 1.3mp cam... turns out crisp images...

@krazy i tuk a 1gb msd tdy 4 rs.550.. Duplicate 2gb wasnt available

@krazy i tuk a 1gb msd tdy 4 rs.550.. Duplicate 2gb wasnt available


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 29, 2007)

Man 550 for 1gb is damn cheap. Which brand it is? NCP?


----------



## aku (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey, are you using the default gallery app, realplayer, to play vids or smartmovie?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2007)

smartmovie 4 xvid/divx avi,mp4 .
Realplayer 4 rm/3gp
@krazy it isnt branded.. But workin good.. Has good data transfer rates..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey pathiks, You got Quicktime Pro? or any other application for mp4 conversion. Since I prefer using mp4 videos in phones I would like you to test it. I will post the settings in the evening you just encode a video using that & see how it plays on E50 & weather it plays full screen or not.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2007)

yup sure.. I prefer xilisoft 4 mp4 conversion.. Gimme the settings u want the video in..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are the settings. You can use any application to convert to H.263 MP4 file

1) Resolution = 320X240 pixel
2) Video bitrate = 256kbps H.263
3) Audio bitrate = 64kbps AAC\MP4 Audio
4) 24fps

Do this, & check if it playes in your phone. As far as I know, it will play & since the resolution of your phone is 320X240 it will play with nice quality in full screenmode. Although there could be problems of skiping frames due to higher then required bitrate in which case you just change the video bitrate to 196kbps


----------



## Pathik (Mar 30, 2007)

yea 256kbps ll obviously result in skipping of frames.. 160-196kbps works fine... I ll try this tomo nd tell u exactly

btw gx r u plannin to take a e50?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

> btw gx r u plannin to take a e50?



 No way dude, I m not going to exchange my 2 MP Camera for a 1.3MP Camera. My phone does everything I want it to do, do check my blog & you will understand how much work I do with it & how efficient it works now.

I have no brand loyality, I just prefer or recomend whatever I find efficient. For many people here thinking about buying a cheap smartphones with Audio & video with casual pics (well, most of the people that I know), this phone is good. But one thing, the font is small in E50 for the taste of many people I have seen & *all mobile phone companies should be forced to use Segoe UI or DejaVU Sans font, comon...cleartype is made for LCD (of phones)

*Even my phone plays 196kbps mp4 videos at 24fps with 64kbps audio. But the only thing is the 176x144 resolution limitation. If I encode a video at 320X240 it doesn't shows the video in the screen but the audio playes.

K790i has native 240X320 resolution & in that phone videos of 320X240 pixel play fine even in Full screen mode. in K750i, going to full screen mode with 176X144 pixel video results in pixelation due to streatching of the video. W810i & phones after that solved this problem due to which 174X144 pixel videos look fine even when played full screen.

If it wasen't for the Video limitation then K750i would have been a perfect phone. Well, W810i solves this problem but still it has a resolution of 176X220 too & so do the new K550i. K810i is good, but it is not for India (no 3G here & it is very costly).

The phone i m eyeing on now is W580 (yipeee 14mm thick slider) or W888i


----------



## Pathik (Mar 31, 2007)

hmmmm.. Yea.. A friend of mine is goin 4 a new music fone.. I m confused between w880,580,830 ,motorokr e6.. And my personal favorite n73me.. Mostly its 580 or moto e6


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 31, 2007)

W580 is good, but it is not available yet

W880 is available but cosly.

W830 is perfect but for my taste it is fat.


----------



## subratabera (May 17, 2007)

Increase or decrease the font size on your smartphone.

Did you ever think how to increase or decrease font size on your mobile phone? Now you have font size solution which is called Psiloc Font Magnifier.
Psiloc Font Magnifier is a unique application which lets you change the size of all system fonts on your mobile phone.
Font Magnifier is a very easy and intuitive application. Just install it run the application, choose which fonts you would like to change and restart your mobile phone.


----------



## nramanathan (May 26, 2007)

I bought a transcend 2gb card for rs 1300/- in chennai. it came in its original packed feature, but i dont know whether it is original or not.


----------



## gadgetfreak (May 26, 2007)

@pathiks: how much did u get the e50 for and do u have the loudspeaker call transfer n hang problem


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jun 24, 2007)

I am using for it last 1 month,and yes font is pretty bad for first time.You need to struggle hard to find 3rd party apps for it.playback and camera is fine.But sound is comparitively low from its speakers,joystick can dig a hole for long use,Its hangs opera mini during processing time.I am having silver one and I really loved its metallic body.By the way its good buy at 10K


----------



## deepakchan (Jun 26, 2007)

nramanathan said:
			
		

> I bought a transcend 2gb card for rs 1300/- in chennai. it came in its original packed feature, but i dont know whether it is original or not.


 
Where in chennai???


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

@pathiks


Dont frgt to ask abt...... MULTICHANNEL GPRS SUPPORT


----------

